# April throwdown??



## davidhef88 (Mar 31, 2012)

Is there gonna be an April throwdown?  that last one was so much fun.  I encourage anyone who hasn't entered one to do so, it makes it so much more interesting,  You never know, you just may win a great prize.  Can't win it unless your in it.


----------



## davidhef88 (Apr 1, 2012)

???


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 1, 2012)

Good question!
I've been wondering the same thing!


----------



## puddy (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes please, I would like to try one.


----------



## sflcowboy78 (Apr 2, 2012)

I would love to see a Throw-down, I have some great ideas for whatever the category may be.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes there will be one. I am a bit behind but will have it posted late tonight PDT.


----------



## davidhef88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Brian. That's good to hear. Can't wait to hear what it is.


----------



## jalan43 (Apr 2, 2012)

There should be one coming along any day now!


----------



## bigfish98 (Apr 3, 2012)

I can't wait to see what it is!  Hopefully I will be able to enter this time!!

bigfish


----------

